# researchsarms ostarine



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new ostarine batch from researchsarms that came 2 weeks ago?

I have used their ostarine before and liked it, but this new batch i believe makes me feel like total utter ****. About 30 mins after i take it i start feeling worthless and just lay down in bed all fkin day. I dont know how an anti androgen feels like, but i bet its something like this.

Im not sure whether or not its due to their product, it could be a coincidence...4 times in a row. So i'd like to hear from someone else who has tried it.


----------



## ocedar (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Just got my order from them (order shipped on feb 12th). Nothing special to report, taste is bad as expected, I dont get the effects you've got.

On the bottle it's written "lot: 1089"

Cheers


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Same as above. Used their Osta a few times now and most recent one bought about 10 days ago has pretty much the same effect as in the past.

(I'm mainly using mine to aid with insulin resistance at the mo. Relatives have got a blood glucose monitor from the NHS as they are Type 2 diabetic. Measured my fasting glucose prior to Osta and on it; had a pretty profound effect in reducing the fasted BG result).

What dose are you using it at? Maybe try splitting it to see if that has a different effect?


----------

